# WOC: MAC StyleSeeker



## bobbiedoll03 (Aug 15, 2012)

With this collection launching tomorrow (snuck up on me)..I am wondering what my fellow WOC are looking at purchasing. I have been eyeing two of the blushes but other than that  I am really on the fence about this collection.


----------



## Copperhead (Aug 15, 2012)

I think I want Hidden Treasure blush. As a matter of fact I'm pretty sure I want that blush. I think that will be all that I get. If I get anything else, it might be a Fluidline. 

  	I'll just order online because if I go IN the store, problems may arise.


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 15, 2012)

Local Wares f/l x2
  	Dark Diversion f/l BU
  	Rich Ground f/l
  	Restless l/g x2
  	Ready to Roam l/g
  	Eclectic Edge l/g
  	Camden Chic mattene - decided to get it just now


----------



## Zazzle (Aug 15, 2012)

Dark Diversion fluid line for me. Of course, that may change once all the fotd posts roll in!


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Aug 15, 2012)

Copperhead said:


> I think I want Hidden Treasure blush. As a matter of fact I'm pretty sure I want that blush. I think that will be all that I get. If I get anything else, it might be a Fluidline.
> 
> I'll just order online because if I go IN the store, problems may arise.


  	I am thinking the same thing. I have been eyeing restless lipglass though...


----------



## EekaBoo (Aug 15, 2012)

I picked up:  On the Hunt Restless Worldly Wealth Hidden Treasure.  I also really liked Delectable and Fashion Nomad. Fashion Nomad is gorgeous, but I'm not brave enough to wear it out of the house.


----------



## Copperhead (Aug 15, 2012)

EekaBoo said:


> I also really liked Delectable and Fashion Nomad. Fashion Nomad is gorgeous, but I'm not brave enough to wear it out of the house.


  	Nice haul EekaBoo!


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 15, 2012)

I think I want Hidden Treasure blush as well but I have to decide.

  	Plus I'm leaning towards 1 or 2 of the lipsticks.

  	I'll have to see!

  	I don't know whether to try to snag Apple Red blush from the PRO store or get Hidden Treasure.

  	Decisions, decisions!


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 15, 2012)

EekaBoo said:


> I also really liked Delectable and Fashion Nomad. Fashion Nomad is gorgeous, but I'm not brave enough to wear it out of the house.


  	Do you mind posting a picture of Hidden Treasure?

  	THX!


----------



## EekaBoo (Aug 15, 2012)

Fiberluver said:


> Do you mind posting a picture of Hidden Treasure?  THX!


  My camera is crap, but I can try and take a picture on my husband's phone when he gets home.


----------



## pinkcrush (Aug 15, 2012)

I see the brown girls r up on Hidden Treasure lol... Thats all Im really feeling honestly... I have MAC Red and Ruby Woo already so purchasing Eden Rouge would be a waste 4 me... Idk, wut do u ladies think???


----------



## pinkcrush (Aug 15, 2012)

EekaBoo said:


> I picked up: On the Hunt Restless Worldly Wealth Hidden Treasure. I also really liked Delectable and Fashion Nomad. Fashion Nomad is gorgeous, but I'm not brave enough to wear it out of the house.


Fashion Nomad will look gorgeous on u, r u kidding me!? I have Sail La Vie, So Chaud, Neon Orange, Morange, Vegas Volt and Reel Sexy and I rock them all with pride lol and so can u girl


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 15, 2012)

EekaBoo said:


> My camera is crap, but I can try and take a picture on my husband's phone when he gets home.


  	THX!!


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 15, 2012)

pinkcrush said:


> I see the brown girls r up on Hidden Treasure lol... Thats all Im really feeling honestly... I have MAC Red and Ruby Woo already so purchasing Eden Rouge would be a waste 4 me... Idk, wut do u ladies think???


  	I love Mattenes and wish they were still part of the perm. line.

  	Even though I thoroughly adore Ruby Woo and VGI, I am going to check out those mattenes + the red l/s from the Marilyn collection.

  	The e/s, nah. They look dupable & I have more than enough e/s to last three lifetimes.


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 15, 2012)

pinkcrush said:


> Fashion Nomad will look gorgeous on u, r u kidding me!? I have Sail La Vie, So Chaud, Neon Orange, Morange,and Reel Sexy and I rock them all with pride lol and so can u girl


  	Pinkcrush,

  	What liner do you use with So Chaud?

  	I have that one but sadly because of my pink obsession my oranges haven't been getting much use.


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 15, 2012)

I placed my order and stuck to my previously posted list. Looking forward to trying my first mattene.


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 15, 2012)

pinkcrush said:


> Fashion Nomad will look gorgeous on u, r u kidding me!? I have Sail La Vie, So Chaud, Neon Orange, Morange,and Reel Sexy and I rock them all with pride lol and so can u girl


	I didn't get Fashion Nomad because I have all of those orange shades except Morange (I thought Neon Orange suited me better). I kinda felt like it's a color I already have. I felt the same way with Eden Rouge.


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 15, 2012)

Fiberluver said:


> Pinkcrush,
> 
> What liner do you use with So Chaud?
> 
> I have that one but sadly because of my pink obsession my oranges haven't been getting much use.


	I know this question wasn't directed towards me, but I like to use MAC Auburn.


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 15, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I placed my order and stuck to my previously posted list. Looking forward to trying my first mattene.


  	Cartoonchic,

  	If you like matte l/s, you're gonna love mattenes!

  	I adore them! Best formula ever!


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 15, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I know this question wasn't directed towards me, but I like to use MAC Auburn.


  	Thanks for replying! The more responses the better!

  	I also have Auburn l/p but it doesn't get much love either!

  	My poor, poor oranges!

  	Didn't get much love this summer!  I may put one on tomorrow just because.


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 15, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> *I placed my order *and stuck to my previously posted list. Looking forward to trying my first mattene.


  	Where did you place your order?

  	Did you go to an event?


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 15, 2012)

Fiberluver said:


> Where did you place your order?
> 
> Did you go to an event?


  	The collection is online now. http://www.maccosmetics.com/whats_new/9384/New-Collections/Styleseeker/index.tmpl

  	I went to an event last night and got a few things, but ordered the rest of what I wanted online. I wanted to make sure that Eclectic Edge and Ready to Roam weren't too similar to other orange and red lipglasses that I have. I was also undecided about getting a mattene. I finally gave in and got Camden Chic.

  	I do like mattes. Is a mattene more like a satin since it has some sheen?


----------



## pinkcrush (Aug 15, 2012)

Fiberluver said:


> Pinkcrush,  What liner do you use with So Chaud?  I have that one but sadly because of my pink obsession my oranges haven't been getting much use.


I use Prestige l/l in Poppy with So Chaud... I have no problem using drugstore items if they r of good quality


----------



## pinkcrush (Aug 15, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I didn't get Fashion Nomad because I have all of those orange shades except Morange (I thought Neon Orange suited me better). I kinda felt like it's a color I already have. I felt the same way with Eden Rouge.


Would u agree that Eden Rouge brings to mind MAC Red??? I got that feeling swatching the other night...


----------



## pinkcrush (Aug 15, 2012)

Fiberluver said:


> Thanks for replying! The more responses the better!  I also have Auburn l/p but it doesn't get much love either!  My poor, poor oranges!  Didn't get much love this summer!  I may put one on tomorrow just because.


 U can bring them right n2 fall with the right coordinatimg makeup... Example: So Chaud will look lovely n fall-like paired with a soft wash of olive shadow and brown e/l


----------



## KelseeBrianaJai (Aug 15, 2012)

I want Hidden Treasure Blush and thats it!


----------



## pinkcrush (Aug 15, 2012)

KelseeBrianaJai said:


> I want Hidden Treasure Blush and thats it!


 Its official y'all,  sistas r feelin Hidden Treasure  !!!


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 15, 2012)

pinkcrush said:


> Would u agree that Eden Rouge brings to mind MAC Red??? I got that feeling swatching the other night...


	I don't have MAC Red. The first thing that came to mind for me was Red Racer and Ruffian Red. Basically bright red shades.


----------



## pinkcrush (Aug 15, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I don't have MAC Red. The first thing that came to mind for me was Red Racer and Ruffian Red. Basically bright red shades.


Well the MAC associate swatched it alongside Ruby Woo n besides the ovious difference in the finish they seemed 2 have similar tone... Its intensity and finish brought 2 mind MAC Red which I own already...


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 15, 2012)

I don't have Ruby Woo either. I know it's considered a must have, but I haven't gotten around to it yet. Too many LE products. Aren't those darker reds? In my mind, Eden Rouge is a brighter red color. Here are what the swatches look like on me. http://www.specktra.net/t/180081/mac-style-seeker/780#post_2261317 I don't want to get tempted to get Eden Rouge and Fashion Nomad.


----------



## pinkcrush (Aug 15, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I don't have Ruby Woo either. I know it's considered a must have, but I haven't gotten around to it yet. Too many LE products. Aren't those darker reds? In my mind, Eden Rouge is a brighter red color. Here are what the swatches look like on me. http://www.specktra.net/t/180081/mac-style-seeker/780#post_2261317 I don't want to get tempted to get Eden Rouge and Fashion Nomad.


Yes darling Ruby Woo and MAC Red r blue based or cool reds which depending on a persons skintone can read darker or not so bright as compared to lets say Russian Red which isnt blue based and may appear brighter and warmer... I think if ur n2 the matenes Eden Rouge which is also blue based  would be an excellent choice 4u girl, but naturally the choice is urs lol


----------



## pinkcrush (Aug 15, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> I don't have Ruby Woo either. I know it's considered a must have, but I haven't gotten around to it yet. Too many LE products. Aren't those darker reds? In my mind, Eden Rouge is a brighter red color. Here are what the swatches look like on me. http://www.specktra.net/t/180081/mac-style-seeker/780#post_2261317 I don't want to get tempted to get Eden Rouge and Fashion Nomad.


Eden Rouge is absolutely gorgeous on u!!! Its a beautiful blue-based red


----------



## pinkcrush (Aug 16, 2012)

Cartoonchic I think Eden Rouge looks phenominal on u even if just a swatch


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 16, 2012)

pinkcrush said:


> Cartoonchic I think Eden Rouge looks phenominal on u even if just a swatch


	Lol, you're not helping me. I don't want to be enabled. Must... resist.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Aug 16, 2012)

pinkcrush said:


> I see the brown girls r up on Hidden Treasure lol... Thats all Im really feeling honestly... I have MAC Red and Ruby Woo already so purchasing Eden Rouge would be a waste 4 me... Idk, wut do u ladies think???


  	Eden Rouge is necessary! I had both MAC Red and Ruby Woo and I never wore them..but Eden Rouge is always in my rotation when I want a red. It is just so gorgeous to me and the finish is beautiful.


----------



## Copperhead (Aug 16, 2012)

bobbiedoll03 said:


> Eden Rouge is necessary! I had both MAC Red and Ruby Woo and I never wore them..but Eden Rouge is always in my rotation when I want a red. It is just so gorgeous to me and the finish is beautiful.


  	Eden Rouge is lovely on you. I remember you posted your pic in the WOC Posh Paradise thread.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Aug 16, 2012)

I had Eden Rouge and Fashion Nomad on hold at Pro but the weather is stopping me from going out there today.


----------



## pinkcrush (Aug 16, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Lol, you're not helping me. I don't want to be enabled. Must... resist.


I did that in a teasing way girl Im sure u knew that lol so Fashion Nomad it is lol???


----------



## MissTT (Aug 16, 2012)

Copperhead said:


> Eden Rouge is lovely on you. I remember you posted your pic in the WOC Posh Paradise thread.


  	I just saw her picture and WOW I need to pick that color up. Just gorgeous.


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 16, 2012)

MissTT said:


> I just saw her picture and WOW I need to pick that color up. Just gorgeous.


	Ugh, I've been enabled. You look stunning bobbiedoll. I'm at least going to wait until Camden Chic arrives so I can make sure I like the mattene formula. I only swatched it on my hand, not my lips. But wait, the 2nd day shipping code expires Friday. Oh dear.


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 16, 2012)

pinkcrush said:


> I did that in a teasing way girl Im sure u knew that lol so Fashion Nomad it is lol???


	Lol, I know. Um, it'll probably be Fashion Nomad and Eden Rouge. I'm weak. *hangs head in shame*


----------



## drammy04 (Aug 16, 2012)

Here is what I ended up with:

  	Hidden Treasure(thankfully unlike anything I have, including Raizin)
  	Supercontinental (surprise hit with me)
  	Ready to Roam l/g

  	I went into details on the discussion thread pp 35.

  	I also got the Prep + Prime Natural Radiance. Anyone tried it yet?


----------



## Copperhead (Aug 16, 2012)

drammy04 said:


> Here is what I ended up with:
> 
> Hidden Treasure(thankfully unlike anything I have, including Raizin)
> Supercontinental (surprise hit with me)
> ...


  	drammy, what did you think about that other blush? The goldish one. Worldly Wealth or something like that. Supercontinental keeps hanging around in the back of my mind but I'm trying to ignore it. Heehee!


----------



## pinkcrush (Aug 16, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Lol, I know. Um, it'll probably be Fashion Nomad and Eden Rouge. I'm weak. *hangs head in shame*


 U go girl lol  !!!


----------



## pinkcrush (Aug 16, 2012)

bobbiedoll03 said:


> Eden Rouge is necessary! I had both MAC Red and Ruby Woo and I never wore them..but Eden Rouge is always in my rotation when I want a red. It is just so gorgeous to me and the finish is beautiful.


Ill have to swatch E R and M R together side by side to see if I can or cant do w/o lol thanx doll


----------



## drammy04 (Aug 16, 2012)

Copperhead said:


> drammy, what did you think about that other blush? The goldish one. Worldly Wealth or something like that. Supercontinental keeps hanging around in the back of my mind but I'm trying to ignore it. Heehee!


  The texture was really nice and the color was a nice golden bronzy glow. I just have too many things to recreate it like Comfort MSF and other bronzers. Plus I usually like color on my cheeks.


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 16, 2012)

pinkcrush said:


> I use Prestige l/l in Poppy with So Chaud... I have no problem using drugstore items if they r of good quality


  	THX! Every time I go to drugstore to try Prestige liners - they are either all gone or store just doesn't stock them.


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 16, 2012)

pinkcrush said:


> U can bring them right n2 fall with the right coordinatimg makeup... Example: So Chaud will look lovely n fall-like paired with a soft wash of olive shadow and brown e/l


  	THX again.

  	I think a lot of my existing m/up is going to go in heavy rotation this fall!!!


----------



## Copperhead (Aug 16, 2012)

drammy04 said:


> The texture was really nice and the color was a nice golden bronzy glow. I just have too many things to recreate it like Comfort MSF and other bronzers. Plus I usually like color on my cheeks.


  	Yeah, that one kind of looks like it would go on top of another blush. It looks more like a highlighter for darker skin tones rather than a blush.


----------



## Copperhead (Aug 16, 2012)

Yes, this blogger is planning on using Wordly Wealth as a highlighter. 

http://www.thestyleandbeautydoctor....ly-need-from-macs-new-styleseeker-collection/


----------



## pinkcrush (Aug 16, 2012)

drammy04 said:


> The texture was really nice and the color was a nice golden bronzy glow. I just have too many things to recreate it like Comfort MSF and other bronzers. Plus I usually like color on my cheeks.


 Ageed... Its very pretty but not a must-have item 4 me either...


----------



## pinkcrush (Aug 16, 2012)

Copperhead said:


> Yeah, that one kind of looks like it would go on top of another blush. It looks more like a highlighter for darker skin tones rather than a blush.


Agreed!!! Over a matte neutral blush like Raizin it could be amazing too


----------



## pinkcrush (Aug 16, 2012)

Fiberluver said:


> THX again.  I think a lot of my existing m/up is going to go in heavy rotation this fall!!!


Ur very welcome


----------



## pinkcrush (Aug 16, 2012)

Fiberluver said:


> THX! Every time I go to drugstore to try Prestige liners - they are either all gone or store just doesn't stock them.


Trust me they r well worth the  search... Happy hunting lol


----------



## drammy04 (Aug 16, 2012)

On top: Supercontinental, RtR l/g, Hidden Treasure


----------



## drammy04 (Aug 16, 2012)

See, RoS from HC spoiled me because it gives me the bronzy glow over a nice warm flush in one product.


----------



## pinkcrush (Aug 16, 2012)

Ladies I went back 2 NORDSTROMS 2 play with the matenes n lemme tell y'all  I want all 4!!! Once again the star is Eden Rouge, I swatched it alongside MAC Red which it reminded me of but ER is warmer n brighter... Fashion Nomad brought Neon Orange to mind but less red... Camden Chic is a modern version of VG3 and is stunning... Fun Finds is a pale nude/pink color which reminds me of an amplified Hue... It has a way better color payoff than Playing Koi...I want all 4 now but Ill settle 4 Eden Rouge


----------



## pinkcrush (Aug 16, 2012)

I took pix but dont know how 2 upload from an android phone...N e 1 know how???


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Aug 17, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Ugh, I've been enabled. You look stunning bobbiedoll. I'm at least going to wait until Camden Chic arrives so I can make sure I like the mattene formula. I only swatched it on my hand, not my lips. But wait, the 2nd day shipping code expires Friday. Oh dear.


  	Thank you!


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Aug 17, 2012)

Copperhead said:


> Eden Rouge is lovely on you. I remember you posted your pic in the WOC Posh Paradise thread.


  	Thanks  I love it


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 17, 2012)

bobbiedoll, do you have Red Racer or Ruffian Red? How does Eden Rouge compare? I don't want to get something too similar to what I already have.


----------



## kimbunney (Aug 17, 2012)

Does anyone have Delectable mattene...I was thinking about getting it since the first release is it worth having? I'm trying to put in an order before this 2nd day shipping expires.


----------



## strawberry1 (Aug 18, 2012)

kimbunney said:


> Does anyone have Delectable mattene...I was thinking about getting it since the first release is it worth having? I'm trying to put in an order before this 2nd day shipping expires.


	I had delectable when it came out the first time and I returned it because it made my lips look ashy.


----------



## strawberry1 (Aug 18, 2012)

I got all 3 blushes and that's it. I already have alot of mattenes from a past collection so I didn't get any of those. I will probably pick up eclectic edge lipglass as well.


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Aug 19, 2012)

The only thing I've really been looking at is Hidden Treasure but I already have NARS Liberte and heard they were comparable. Does anyone have both?


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 19, 2012)

TXBeautyBaby said:


> The only thing I've really been looking at is Hidden Treasure but I already have NARS Liberte and heard they were comparable. Does anyone have both?


	I don't have Hidden Treasure, but I swatched it. From memory, Hidden Treasure has more red in it and is more of a brick red color while Liberte is more of a dark coral color.


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Aug 19, 2012)

How are you liking Worldly Wealth?


----------



## califabulous (Aug 19, 2012)

i am interested in worldly wealth and hidden treasure blushers. I really wanted worldly wealth to be an everyday blush...kind of a lighter sweet as cocoa which can seem a bit rich at times.  Sounds like it won't be that for me..the peachy bronze description always makes me think of something else.  But it's never what's actually in the pan.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Aug 20, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> bobbiedoll, do you have Red Racer or Ruffian Red? How does Eden Rouge compare? I don't want to get something too similar to what I already have.


  	No, I do not have either. Sorry.


----------



## pinkcrush (Aug 20, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> bobbiedoll, do you have Red Racer or Ruffian Red? How does Eden Rouge compare? I don't want to get something too similar to what I already have.


This wasnt directed towards but I did sone swatching at NORDSTROMS  n have pics comparing Eden Rouge 2 other reds and have pics but dont know how 2 upload... Eden Rouge is much warmer than  the permanent reds...


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 20, 2012)

pinkcrush said:


> This wasnt directed towards but I did sone swatching at NORDSTROMS n have pics comparing Eden Rouge 2 other reds and have pics but dont know how 2 upload... Eden Rouge is much warmer than the permanent reds...


  	I would love to see them. I only know how to upload pics from my computer. I also like your new avatar photo.


----------



## pinkcrush (Aug 20, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> No worries!    I would love to see them. I only know how to upload pics from my computer. I also like your new avatar photo.


Thanx girl  Well I could email them If u like...


----------



## Prototype83 (Aug 23, 2012)

Today I bought:

  	Hidden Treasure blush
  	Camden Chic mattene
  	Eden Rouge mattene

  	I'm thinking about going back for a b/u of Hidden Treasure...it's very pretty!  Unfortunately, the counter that I went to today only got 2 of each blush so they'll go quickly.  Supercontinental was very ashy on me so that was a pass and I passed on  Worldly Wealth becase it's very similar to Format on my skin and that blush doesn't get enough use in my collection. 

  	I did a combo with Eden Rouge and used Fashion Nomad in the middle to highlight.  It's gorgeous!  I've had two people already ask me what I'm wearing today.


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 23, 2012)

pinkcrush said:


> Thanx girl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	Sorry, I missed your post. No worries. I can just swatch them in person again now that they're out in stores.


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 23, 2012)

Prototype83 said:


> {snip}
> I did a combo with Eden Rouge and used Fashion Nomad in the middle to highlight.  It's gorgeous!  I've had two people already ask me what I'm wearing today.


  	That sounds like a really pretty combo.


----------



## pinkcrush (Aug 23, 2012)

Hey ladies I stopped by NORDSTROMS b4 work today n picked up my 1st matene, Eden Rouge and it is absolutely beautiful!!! Since I only know how 2 change my avatar I did so wearing my new favorite red... As I've stated b4 I'm no e/s pro so I like 2 keep things simple... I know a smokey eye(L'oreal Lush Raven) and red lip might b a bit much 4 daytime but o well I make my own rules... I finished my look with a lil Raizin blush so as to add a lil balance without going too overboard  Who else is in love with ER!?


----------



## Prototype83 (Aug 23, 2012)

pinkcrush said:


> Hey ladies I stopped by NORDSTROMS b4 work today n picked up my 1st matene, Eden Rouge and it is absolutely beautiful!!! Since I only know how 2 change my avatar I did so wearing my new favorite red... As I've stated b4 I'm no e/s pro so I like 2 keep things simple... I know a smokey eye(L'oreal Lush Raven) and red lip might b a bit much 4 daytime but o well I make my own rules... I finished my look with a lil Raizin blush so as to add a lil balance without going too overboard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  	Me!!  It's prettier than I thought...I was actually going to pass it up lol!  I'm wearing it with a light wash of Woodwinked on my lid, Saddle in the crease and a winged liner.  On the cheeks I have HT on.  ER is a WOC must have!


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 23, 2012)

pinkcrush said:


> Hey ladies I stopped by NORDSTROMS b4 work today n picked up my 1st matene, Eden Rouge and it is absolutely beautiful!!! Since I only know how 2 change my avatar I did so wearing my new favorite red... As I've stated b4 I'm no e/s pro so I like 2 keep things simple... I know a smokey eye(L'oreal Lush Raven) and red lip might b a bit much 4 daytime but o well I make my own rules... I finished my look with a lil Raizin blush so as to add a lil balance without going too overboard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	So pretty!


----------



## pinkcrush (Aug 23, 2012)

Prototype83 said:


> Today I bought:  Hidden Treasure blush Camden Chic mattene Eden Rouge mattene  I'm thinking about going back for a b/u of Hidden Treasure...it's very pretty!  Unfortunately, the counter that I went to today only got 2 of each blush so they'll go quickly.  Supercontinental was very ashy on me so that was a pass and I passed on  Worldly Wealth becase it's very similar to Format on my skin and that blush doesn't get enough use in my collection.   I did a combo with Eden Rouge and used Fashion Nomad in the middle to highlight.  It's gorgeous!  I've had two people already ask me what I'm wearing today.


Sounds cute  Pic???


----------



## pinkcrush (Aug 23, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> So pretty!


Thanx girl n the formula is creamy and very comfortable but not TOO creamy lol


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 23, 2012)

pinkcrush said:


> Thanx girl n the formula is creamy and very comfortable but not TOO creamy lol


	Lol, thanks! I've recently learned that too creamy doesn't work with me.


----------



## pinkcrush (Aug 23, 2012)

Prototype83 said:


> Me!!  It's prettier than I thought...I was actually going to pass it up lol!  I'm wearing it with a light wash of Woodwinked on my lid, Saddle in the crease and a winged liner.  On the cheeks I have HT on.  ER is a WOC must have!


Definitely a must-have red 4 WOC... I comparison swatched b4 buying 2b extra sure


----------



## pinkcrush (Aug 23, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Lol, thanks! I've recently learned that too creamy doesn't work with me.


Yea I read ur YSL l/s post, Did u return it???


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 23, 2012)

pinkcrush said:


> Yea I read ur YSL l/s post, Did u return it???


	No, I still have it. I really love the color and the tube is so pretty. But I may exchange it for something else.


----------



## Prototype83 (Aug 23, 2012)

pinkcrush said:


> Sounds cute  Pic???


  As soon as I find a way to upload one from this iPad I'll update this post   posted and removed


----------



## MissTT (Aug 23, 2012)

So pretty. I have to wait on Eden Rouge as I have overspent this month in a bad way. Hope it's still available next weekend.


----------



## pinkcrush (Aug 23, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> No, I still have it. I really love the color and the tube is so pretty. But I may exchange it for something else.


If u ask me which u didnt lol Rebel blows the YSL  right outta the water for price, formula as well as opacity... U deserve more 4 the cost alone hun


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 23, 2012)

pinkcrush said:


> If u ask me which u didnt lol Rebel blows the YSL right outta the water for price, formula as well as opacity... U deserve more 4 the cost alone hun


	Lol, true! The Rouge Volupté formula doesn't agree with me, but I love YSL's Rouge Pur Couture formula. My favorite (and only) shade is 39 Pourpre Divin. That color is magic!

  	My Camden Chic arrived today and I love it. I'm getting Eden Rouge and Fashion Nomad later today if I can. If they're sold out in stores by the time I get there, then I'll order them online. I have to have them now.


----------



## pinkcrush (Aug 23, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Lol, true! The Rouge Volupté formula doesn't agree with me, but I love YSL's Rouge Pur Couture formula. My favorite (and only) shade is 39 Pourpre Divin. That color is magic!  My Camden Chic arrived today and I love it. I'm getting Eden Rouge and Fashion Nomad later today if I can. If they're sold out in stores by the time I get there, then I'll order them online. I have to have them now.


I have too many colors like FN but HAD 2 have ER  Now I just need a lipbrush lol


----------



## pinkcrush (Aug 23, 2012)

I also think I swatched that YSL one u love a few nights ago... Is it med-deep Violet with shimmer/sparkles???


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 23, 2012)

pinkcrush said:


> I also think I swatched that YSL one u love a few nights ago... Is it med-deep Violet with shimmer/sparkles???


	YES! That sounds like it. And I have the MAC 316 lip brush. I like it but the tip is way too small.


----------



## pinkcrush (Aug 23, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> YES! That sounds like it. And I have the MAC 316 lip brush. I like it but the tip is way too small.


Yup its really pretty  I just called NORDSTROMS n the MAC SA said the 316 is $20... I guess I have 2 go see it... If I dont like it Ill be upstairs at Sephora!!! Thanx again girl!!!


----------



## KelseeBrianaJai (Aug 24, 2012)

Soooo the only thing that I bought was Hidden Treasure and I'm proud of myself!!!! It helps when I'm not very interested in this collection. Had MAC turned this collection around and actually had new pigments..other blushes that were more interesting and some new brushes....I would've been in debt :shock:


----------



## pinkcrush (Aug 24, 2012)

KelseeBrianaJai said:


> Soooo the only thing that I bought was Hidden Treasure and I'm proud of myself!!!! It helps when I'm not very interested in this collection. Had MAC turned this collection around and actually had new pigments..other blushes that were more interesting and some new brushes....I would've been in debt:shock:


How r u liking H T???


----------



## projectdanielle (Aug 24, 2012)

I ordered Hidden Treasure yesterday from Nordstrom but I may go back for the Eclectic Edge L/G.  I need to swatch it because I think I may have a Revlon lipgloss that's a dupe.


----------



## sss215 (Aug 24, 2012)

Hidden treasure is beautiful! Trying to decide if I need it because it's similar to MUFE #161.  161 doesn't have the shimmer, but its a red brown I can add shimmer too. Plus once on my cheeks they look the same...  I'm on the fence and trying to make a high end flat iron purchase so I don't know when I will get it if I do.     I so think Hidden Treasure is the best brown girl blush MAC has made all year, tres cheek had too many chalky misses.


----------



## KelseeBrianaJai (Aug 24, 2012)

pinkcrush said:


> How r u liking H T???


  I wore it today lighthandedly and I got a bazillion compliments on it!!!


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 25, 2012)

This collex def had a bunch of goodies for brown girls of all hues. 

  	I picked up ER l/s, RtR l/g, and Dark Diversion liner.

  	Not a bad haul.

  	I was interested in HT blush but I decided to pass since I received my La Femme blush order yesterday. Two reds were in there - Red and Brick Red. They are so gorgeous and pigmented!

  	And @ $2.87 US - woot- amazing!


----------



## CartoonChic (Aug 25, 2012)

Fiberluver said:


> This collex def had a bunch of goodies for brown girls of all hues.
> 
> I picked up ER l/s, RtR l/g, and Dark Diversion liner.
> 
> ...


	Aren't those La Femme blush colors just gorgeous?! Do they compare to Hidden Treasure? I have no intentions to buy Hidden Treasure, but I'm just curious. I keep forgetting to swatch it to make my own comparison.

  	I'm still on the fence about Eden Rouge. I like it and it is "different enough for me" from Red Racer and Ruffian Red, but I just don't know if I want to keep it. Fashion Nomad is another story. I like it, but it's EXACTLY like Neon Orange on me. Even the finish appeared the same although one is an Amplified and the other is a Mattene. I don't need a BU of Neon Orange. I'd rather use the money towards something else, like that upcoming new purple lipstick.


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 26, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Aren't those La Femme blush colors just gorgeous?! Do they compare to Hidden Treasure? I have no intentions to buy Hidden Treasure, but I'm just curious. I keep forgetting to swatch it to make my own comparison.
> I'm still on the fence about Eden Rouge. I like it and it is "different enough for me" from Red Racer and Ruffian Red, but I just don't know if I want to keep it. Fashion Nomad is another story. I like it, but it's EXACTLY like Neon Orange on me. Even the finish appeared the same although one is an Amplified and the other is a Mattene. I don't need a BU of Neon Orange. I'd rather use the money towards something else, like that upcoming new purple lipstick.


  	CartoonChic,

  	I should have swatched HT to compare to the 2 red La Femme blushes but I forgot to.

  	The first one I got, Red Brick is just that - a brick red color. Absolutely gorgeous. Of the two reds this one, in my mind's eye, closely resembles HT.

  	The shade Red is absolutely outstanding. It def doesn't look like HT at all.

  	A little bit goes a heck of a long way.

  	That one most certainly knocked my sock off.

  	If I get a chance during the week I will try to get to a MAC counter to swatch HT and post the 2 La Femme blushes with it.

  	I love the Eden Rouge l/s.

  	I missed it when it was released last year.

  	I didn't like any of the other l/s.  I thought Camden Chic was going to go home with me but I prefer VGI for a brick red lippie.

  	Edited: I forgot to add I didn't purchase Ruffian Red or Red Racer. I will take a look @ Marilyn reds but nothing beats Ruby Woo as my go to red.


----------



## pinkcrush (Aug 26, 2012)

KelseeBrianaJai said:


> I wore it today lighthandedly and I got a bazillion compliments on it!!!


Sweet


----------



## pinkcrush (Aug 26, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Aren't those La Femme blush colors just gorgeous?! Do they compare to Hidden Treasure? I have no intentions to buy Hidden Treasure, but I'm just curious. I keep forgetting to swatch it to make my own comparison.  I'm still on the fence about Eden Rouge. I like it and it is "different enough for me" from Red Racer and Ruffian Red, but I just don't know if I want to keep it. Fashion Nomad is another story. I like it, but it's EXACTLY like Neon Orange on me. Even the finish appeared the same although one is an Amplified and the other is a Mattene. I don't need a BU of Neon Orange. I'd rather use the money towards something else, like that upcoming new purple lipstick.


Agreed 100% on F N being a dupe on brown skin for Neon Orange lol... I also have Sail La Vie too so u already know *wink*


----------



## Yazmin (Aug 27, 2012)

Now I'm wanting to back up my Eden Rouge!


----------



## strawberry1 (Aug 27, 2012)

Girl I love this color. I wish I could get a backup but that won't be happening lol


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Aug 27, 2012)

Anyone try the eyeshadows?


----------



## KelseeBrianaJai (Aug 27, 2012)

KelseeBrianaJai said:


> Soooo the only thing that I bought was Hidden Treasure and I'm proud of myself!!!! It helps when I'm not very interested in this collection. Had MAC turned this collection around and actually had new pigments..other blushes that were more interesting and some new brushes....I would've been in debt:shock:


  Update!! I got MAT!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 27, 2012)

Ashleybubbles83 said:


> Anyone try the eyeshadows?


  	I tried only one of the duos, Marche Aux Puces and I'm loving it.  It was sold out on the MAC web site earlier today.  I also nabbed all three blushes; lipsticks in Fun Finds, Eden Rouge and Fashion Nomad; Fluid lines in Local Wares & Rich Ground.  I already have Dark Diversion in my stash.  I am really loving Worldly Wealth blush.  All in all I'm pleased with  my entire purchase, and hope everyone enjoys their picks as well.


----------



## pinkcrush (Aug 27, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> I tried only one of the duos, Marche Aux Puces and I'm loving it.  It was sold out on the MAC web site earlier today.  I also nabbed all three blushes; lipsticks in Fun Finds, Eden Rouge and Fashion Nomad; Fluid lines in Local Wares & Rich Ground.  I already have Dark Diversion in my stash.  I am really loving Worldly Wealth blush.  All in all I'm pleased with  my entire purchase, and hope everyone enjoys their picks as well.  :yahoo:


How r u liking Worldly Wealth as I found it very ashy on my NC50 skin????


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 27, 2012)

pinkcrush said:


> How r u liking Worldly Wealth as I found it very ashy on my NC50 skin????


  I tried Worldly Wealth today & It wore very pretty with no ashiness.  I'm NC 44.  So sorry it didn't work out for you.  Do you plan to return it?


----------



## pinkcrush (Aug 28, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> I tried Worldly Wealth today & It wore very pretty with no ashiness.  I'm NC 44.  So sorry it didn't work out for you.  Do you plan to return it?


Never purchased it lol, only picked up Eden Rouge


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Sep 1, 2012)

I want MAP duo now...blah! Does anyone know if MAC plans to restock online?


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 1, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> I tried Worldly Wealth today & It wore very pretty with no ashiness. I'm NC 44. So sorry it didn't work out for you. Do you plan to return it?


	that's my color too, It wasn't ashy, it just barely showed up on me.


----------



## afulton (Sep 1, 2012)

bobbiedoll03 said:


> I want MAP duo now...blah! Does anyone know if MAC plans to restock online?


  	I just pick one up today from Bloomingdales.  I finally found it after striking out five times.  It was hard to find.


----------



## afulton (Sep 1, 2012)

I brought Delectable when it was first released in the Posh Paradise collection.  I have yet to wear it....


kimbunney said:


> Does anyone have Delectable mattene...I was thinking about getting it since the first release is it worth having? I'm trying to put in an order before this 2nd day shipping expires.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 2, 2012)

afulton said:


> I brought Delectable when it was first released in the Posh Paradise collection.  I have yet to wear it....


  Stop me.  Somebody stop me please!  It's raining and I'm bored, so I just ordered Delectable (I'll now have every lipstick in this collection), Eclectic Edge Lipglass and Style Seeker nail lacquer from Nordstom.      :bump:


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 2, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> Stop me. Somebody stop me please! It's raining and I'm bored, so I just ordered Delectable (I'll now have every lipstick in this collection), Eclectic Edge Lipglass and Style Seeker nail lacquer from Nordstom.


	Lol, do you really want to be stopped? I snagged On the Hunt yesterday and I had no intention to get any of the duos, and I'm still thinking about getting Marché Aux Puces. I thought I was done with this collection, but maybe not.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Sep 2, 2012)

i think MAP was the only thing i really wanted from this collection but it's sold out like everywhere...


----------



## afulton (Sep 2, 2012)

I found one yesterday at Bloomingdales....


Ashleybubbles83 said:


> i think MAP was the only thing i really wanted from this collection but it's sold out like everywhere...


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 3, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> Lol, do you really want to be stopped? I snagged On the Hunt yesterday and I had no intention to get any of the duos, and I'm still thinking about getting Marché Aux Puces. I thought I was done with this collection, but maybe not.


  	Well, you can just yank my arm a little and pretend to be stopping me.  But get this, I have been trolling the online stores for *On the Hunt *since last night, to no avail.  I just called my local Nordstrom and they are sold out as is my local MAC store...but...they referred me to the *Cherry Hill, NJ MAC store* and _*they have it*_.  THEY JUST GOT A SECOND SHIPMENT of it and will mail mine out tomorrow.  I could not believe it.  I ordered a couple of basics that I'm running low on as well but *On the Hunt* is the star of the show.  I ran through the house squealing.  It's a good thing no one else is here at the moment because they would have me institutionalized.  But here...right here on Specktra I am understood and not judged.  Woo hoo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  	If anyone would like to tap MAC Cherry Hill, NJ on the chance that they have a sold out item you're looking for the phone # is *(856) 317-0030*.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 5, 2012)

Update; I just got my goods from MAC, Cherry Hill, NJ.  That's right...I ordered yesterday and they arrived today.  THANKS MICHELE of MAC Cherry Hill, NJ.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	The 'On the Hunt' duo is just beautiful.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 5, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> Update; I just got my goods from MAC, Cherry Hill, NJ.  That's right...I ordered yesterday and they arrived today.  THANKS MICHELE of MAC Cherry Hill, NJ.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








   I must've missed this post. I'm glad you found On the Hunt! That's super fast shipping. Is this a PRO store? I may call to see if they have Marché Aux Puces and place an order for some PRO items I want.


----------



## MissTT (Sep 5, 2012)

Did they charge shipping, Medgal?


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 5, 2012)

Responding to CartoonChic & Miss TT,
  	I don't know if it's a PRO store or if it's just a free-standing MAC store in the Cherry Hill Mall. In fact, I'm only assuming it's in the mall.  They would have charged shipping ($6 flat rate) but I purchased P & P Lip and Concealer, which took me just over $50 to make free shipping.
  	On the Hunt is beautiful.  I even wore it today.  I love it.  I would definitely try to get Marche Aux Puces.  I think you'll love it and it will certainly look great with your pretty skin tone.  GO FOR IT!!!!


----------



## sss215 (Sep 5, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> Update; I just got my goods from MAC, Cherry Hill, NJ.  That's right...I ordered yesterday and they arrived today.  THANKS MICHELE of MAC Cherry Hill, NJ.:sweet:  The 'On the Hunt' duo is just beautiful.


  Oh that's nice! I go to that store sometimes.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 5, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> Responding to CartoonChic & Miss TT,
> I don't know if it's a PRO store or if it's just a free-standing MAC store in the Cherry Hill Mall. In fact, I'm only assuming it's in the mall.  They would have charged shipping ($6 flat rate) but I purchased P & P Lip and Concealer, which took me just over $50 to make free shipping.
> On the Hunt is beautiful.  I even wore it today.  I love it.  I would definitely try to get Marche Aux Puces.  I think you'll love it and it will certainly look great with your pretty skin tone.  GO FOR IT!!!!


	Aww, thanks for the compliment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'll try my luck tomorrow and will give them a call.


----------



## MissTT (Sep 5, 2012)

If you call before I do, CartoonChic, see if they have a MAP for me, too!


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 5, 2012)

MissTT said:


> If you call before I do, CartoonChic, see if they have a MAP for me, too!


	Will do!


----------



## MissTT (Sep 5, 2012)

Sounds like you're in the Eastern time zone so you'll likely beat me to the punch. Thank you! If I some how remember to call in the morning I'll check for you, too.


----------



## MissTT (Sep 6, 2012)

Hoping I got MAP thanks to a tip from CartoonChic


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 6, 2012)

Yup, I called MAC Cherry Hill, NJ this morning. It's not a PRO store. They only had two Marché Aux Puces left when I called. I got one and a couple of other things, so I got free shipping. Thanks Medgal for sharing the info, and I'd like to thank Ashley for taking my order!

  	EDIT: I didn't realize MAP was restocked on MAC's website until MissTT told me. But it's already sold out! I would've missed it again if I didn't order from Cherry Hill.


----------



## Prototype83 (Sep 6, 2012)

I love MAP! I didn't have a brown like Indie Spirit in my collection.  The orange is why I initially didn't get the duo, but it's my favorite!  I thought it would look too much like Off the Page, but this orange has a duochrome effect.  On my lids it flashes gold and orange. 

  	I took back Camden Chic, its a pretty color, but in order for it to look the way I wanted I had to use a lip liner which I hate doing.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 6, 2012)

Amazing! My order from MAC Cherry Hill is scheduled to be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## MissTT (Sep 6, 2012)

Jeez! That's awesome CC.


----------



## MissTT (Sep 13, 2012)

I received my Hidden Treasures the other day. I've worn it three days in a row! It's my first MAC blush as I went from drugstore straight to NARS. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is anyone using a particular blush to make sure the color's not too heavy?


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 13, 2012)

MissTT said:


> I received my Hidden Treasures the other day. I've worn it three days in a row! It's my first MAC blush as I went from drugstore straight to NARS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	I've only worn my HT once so far. I just went ahead and applied mine really lightly with my MAC 116 brush. If I needed more, I went ahead and added more.


----------



## aradhana (Sep 14, 2012)

MissTT said:


> I received my Hidden Treasures the other day. I've worn it three days in a row! It's my first MAC blush as I went from drugstore straight to NARS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	i like the 129 for most of my powder blushes, including the very pigmented ones.  i have a small face and usually wear my blush on the 'apples' of the cheeks. i had the 109, but i found it applied too much product and was diffcult to blend out, while the 138 was way too massive for application to the apples....

  	i found the 129 wasn't too oversized that it applied product on too great an area, and it's also fluffy as opposed to dense, so it's easy to slowly build up the colour and buff as i go.  it might depend a bit on your face structure and how you wear your blush.  maybe check at MAC what works for you -- they actually had quite a few to choose from! HTH!


----------



## MissTT (Sep 14, 2012)

Wow, thanks for the detailed response, aradhana. I don't know if I apply blush in the right way to the right parts of my cheeks. Today I actually tried apples only with HT. I don't know if it looks better or not. I was literally running out the door. I have kind of a slender, oval face.


----------



## Prototype83 (Sep 14, 2012)

My Nordies still has HT in stock...I'm trying so hard not to call and get a backup right now lol


----------



## aradhana (Sep 14, 2012)

MissTT said:


> Wow, thanks for the detailed response, aradhana. I don't know if I apply blush in the right way to the right parts of my cheeks. Today I actually tried apples only with HT. I don't know if it looks better or not. I was literally running out the door. I have kind of a slender, oval face.


  	LOL!
  	i guess it just happened to be a subject i had actually researched...if you call research asking the MAC artists what brush they used every time they apply blush on me... applying blush and contour products is the last thing i've learned to do with makeup, and i still feel like a novice, so i'm always hoping to get some tips from the pros!

  	oh btw, i found this tutorial on the illamasqua site was helpful.... http://www.illamasqua.com/explore/tutorials/perfect-blush/#.UFPvujSsDpg.mailto

  	(i think for slender faces they suggest wearing it on the apples...)


----------



## MissTT (Sep 14, 2012)

Apples? Then I've been doing it wrong for years lol. Thanks for the link.


----------

